# SignBlazer Software



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Printed out the entire manual for the SignBlazer software. The section on printer/cutters is clear but makes a reference to need to "Cut a print" if I only have a cutter (I have a PCut creation). Anyway, I can't find anywhere the instructions on how to cut a print. Can anyone let me know how this is done (or point me to whatever I missed in the manual)? THIA


----------



## pogo (Jun 3, 2007)

You can't "cut a print" with the creation plotter, you need the laserpoint plotter for that.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, cut-a-print can only be used with our LaserPoint series.


----------

